# kann nicht aus kde 4.4.3 Apps drucken

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich kann nicht aus kde 4.4.3 Apps (Okular Gwenview ausprobiert) drucken. Das gleiche Bild mit gimp drucken hat funktioniert. Unter kde-systemeinstellungen Testseite drucken klappt auch. In Okular und Quenview drucken geklickt, es wird gar kein Druckauftrag erstellt.

----------

## MaTu

Hallo 

Ich hab dieses Problem ebenfalls, kann aber nicht genau sagen seit wann.

Dürfte so seit ca. einem Monat sein und betrifft hier kde 4.3.5 auf einem 

größtenteils x86 System.

lg MaTu

----------

